

Google's Steve Jobs tribute - sahillavingia
http://google.com/

======
andrewljohnson
They are linking to the home page of Android's competitor. Google's statement
says this event transcends money, transcends business, transcends all rational
thought.

Observe a moment of silence and reflect. We all lost a great man whose vision
changed everything - I just smile a little at the comments from people who say
Steve Jobs didn't affect their life, because they don't carry an iPhone, or
because they are a DIY guy, or because anything else. You didn't have to own
an iDevice to have been touched by Steve Jobs - you lived in a world in which
he tinted every facet of technology with his genius.

Truly my hero of heroes.

~~~
libria
Also unheard of, Microsoft.com has a link on their homepage. Amazon, normally
squeezing money out of every pixel has reserved a block for him (and it
doesn't link to a book). Oddly, Pixar has nothing.

~~~
aboodman
Pixar has a big tribute up now:

<http://imgur.com/IH2nl>

------
evgen
For all of the catty infighting we, as an industry, engage in at times I have
been pleasantly surprised with how sincere and heartfelt a lot of the
responses to this event have been. We are in danger of over-using the
adjective "classy", but it seems apropos in most cases and this is yet another
example.

~~~
i386
This is not the end of a company or the failure of a product. It's the end of
a human life.

------
Tyrannosaurs
I think we sometimes forget while we're bickering about this vs that how much
mutual respect there is in the tech industry.

I strongly suspect that there are Android and iPhone fans who dislike each
other massively more than those working at and running Google and Apple do.
Reasonable people don't undertake these feats of engineering without admiring
and respecting those who've been on similar journeys.

------
juliano_q
Minimalist, I think Steve would like it. Linking to apple.com was classy.

------
demetris
A screenshot, for when it’s gone:

[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/390716/google.com-20111006-redacted....](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/390716/google.com-20111006-redacted.png)

The anchor text (Steve Jobs) links to <http://www.apple.com/>

------
trothamel
I know they did a similar tribute for Edsgar Dijkstra in 2002. Are there any
other times Google has done a home page tribute for a single person, like
this?

~~~
dill_day
Another one they linked to was Randy Pausch's last lecture.

------
brlewis
Steve Jobs influenced the designer of Gmail 1.0, Google Calendar 1.0, and
Google Reader 2.0: [http://fury.com/2011/10/i-work-in-technology-because-of-
stev...](http://fury.com/2011/10/i-work-in-technology-because-of-steve/)

Quote: _While designing Gmail, the Apple mentality led me to approach design
decisions from the standpoint of ‘what can I remove’ rather than ‘what can I
add’._

------
Sindisil
Very, very classy.

------
ChrisArchitect
ahh .. I didn't see it at first. Good.

------
roxtar
Subtle. I was expecting a doodle. Didn't see the link.

~~~
gnoupi
Hopefully it's not a doodle. A doodle is something you have to prepare,
design, draw, it's not made overnight.

The added text is an instant, unprepared change.

Having a doodle would be creepy, like "oh, we had that prepared already!"
(well, a bit like boing-boing, I guess)

~~~
hasslblad
Newspapers and the press in general normally have an obituary team who write
and update obituaries for noteworthy people who are still alive. That way if
anything happens, they can be quick off the mark and publish a well researched
article about the person. Occasionally these are published in error when the
person in question is still alive.

~~~
chuinard
This actually happened to Jobs a few years ago.

------
eternalmatt
Perhaps they'll make a Doodle of him tomorrow.

~~~
tricolon
More likely on his birthday.

